# in case anyone's still hanging around



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

probably a lost cause, but just in case anyone is checking in .....

i REALLY need to help a friend find a contact in the Hawaii area for working dogs

Does anyone know of ANY working dog club there ?
i've struck out a few times googling the social media outlets....nothing seems active

at this point i'd even settle for dock diving clubs 
ANYTHING other than akc beauty contests 

it's hard to think there isn't any working dog activity in the islands


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> probably a lost cause, but just in case anyone is checking in .....
> 
> i REALLY need to help a friend find a contact in the Hawaii area for working dogs
> 
> ...





Hey rick, I still stop in once a night just to see if any ones alive. 



I don't know anyone in Hawaii but I'll check with a few folks who may and get back with you in a couple of days with a yes or no.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No luck rick!


----------



## Kirsten Fitzgerald (May 23, 2014)

No good to you here, but I've been checking now and again hoping to see some action here. 

It would be a shame to loose this resource. the flow of information on a forum is a great way to learn.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sent an email to contact but never got a reply. Tx anyway

surprised that there seems to be very few folks in Hi. maybe it's all FB, Twitter and Insta these days, but since i don't do any i'll never know ...LOL


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

MANY thanx for the lead Jordan. I contacted him and got a good response !!
regards
rick


----------



## Hillbilly Recluse (Mar 17, 2021)

Bob Scott said:


> *Hey rick, I still stop in once a night just to see if any ones alive.*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anyone in Hawaii but I'll check with a few folks who may and get back with you in a couple of days with a yes or no.


That's pretty dedicated.


----------

